# FUEL(PETROL)



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2011)

PLEASE I NEED HELP. MY 1979 DATSUN 1800J SSS , IS LOSING PETROL INTO THE AIRCLEANER WITH START UP. THE CAR IS ORIGINAL, AND HAS 2 SINGLE CARBS,(SU) AND INBETWEEN IS A TYPE OF ELECTRICAL SELONOID WITH A PIPE INTO THE AIRCLEANER, AND IS DUMPING PETOL INTO THE AIRCLEANER HOUSING. WHAT IS THE PURPOSE OF THIS ITEM, AND WHAT IS THE CURE ?
THIS VECHILE HAS ONLY DONE 43000 KM, AND IS USED FOR CARS SHOWS.
HENNIE - SOUTH AFRICA


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2011)

*FUEL PROBLIM*

PLEASE I NEED HELP. MY 1979 DATSUN 1800J SSS , IS LOSING PETROL INTO THE AIRCLEANER WITH START UP. THE CAR IS ORIGINAL, AND HAS 2 SINGLE CARBS,(SU) AND INBETWEEN IS A TYPE OF ELECTRICAL SELONOID WITH A PIPE INTO THE AIRCLEANER, AND IS DUMPING PETOL INTO THE AIRCLEANER HOUSING. WHAT IS THE PURPOSE OF THIS ITEM, AND WHAT IS THE CURE ?
THIS VECHILE HAS ONLY DONE 43000 KM, AND IS USED FOR CARS SHOWS.
HENNIE - SOUTH AFRICA


----------

